# RepRap - 3D Drucker für den Heimgebrauch



## klefreak (4. Juni 2008)

*RepRap - 3D Drucker für den Heimgebrauch*

Der Brite Adrian Bowyer hat schon im Jahr 2004 in seinem Aufsatz "Wealth without money" (Reichtum ihne Geld) die Idee vorgestellt, dass man mittels eines privat erschwinglichen 3d Druckers sich alles möglich selber herstellen könnte und so seiner Kreativität freien lauf lassen könnte. 

3D Drucker gibt es schon seit einiger Zeit im Industriellen Einsatz, diese Geräte sind aber für den Privaten Einsatz schlichtweg viel zu teuer.

Nach langer intensiver Entwicklung gelang es Bowyer und seinem Team einen 3D Drucker fertigzustellen, welcher auch für Privatpersonen erschwinglich ist.

Der RepRap basiert wie seine professionellen Geschwister darauf, dass ein Druckkopf einen Plastikfaden schmilzt und Schicht für Schicht ein 3D Modell, zb. aus CAD so in der Realität nachbildet.

Neben dieser Funktion kann der RepRap auch jene Teile rekonstruieren, die man für das erstellen eines neuen RepRap benötigt. Danach muss man sich nur noch aus dem Baumarkt die restlichen "nicht kunststoff teile" besorgen und kann sich selber einen neuen Drucker zusammenbauen

Laut dem Entwickler kostet das Baumaterial für den RepRap ca 400$, die Anleitung und die Software gibt es auf der Homepage als Open Source zum downloaden.

  ein Kleiderhaken soll Laut dem Erfinder ca 16c Kosten, ein Kinderschuh ca 30c (Bilder im Anhang oder http://reprap.org/bin/view/Main/ItemsMade  (langsame seite!!))





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Adrian Bowyer (links) und der RepRap mit Nachbau (Quelle: RepRap)

quelle: http://www.reprap.org/bin/view/Main/WebHome
RepRap: Blog
RepRap - 3D-Drucker baut sich selbst - Golem.de

Produkte die sich mittels RepRap erstellen lassen


----------



## Piy (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: RepRap - 3D Drucker für den Heimgebrauch*

hammergeil oô

merchandise-figuren  tausende! 
omg ich habe eine vision


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: RepRap - 3D Drucker für den Heimgebrauch*

Wie geil


----------



## mille25 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: RepRap - 3D Drucker für den Heimgebrauch*

das das geht ist echt krass... jetzt müsste man nurnoch jedes erdenkliche matierial auswählen können (weiss zwar nicht wie das gehen soll aber ich will es trotzdem )


----------



## CentaX (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: RepRap - 3D Drucker für den Heimgebrauch*

Krank  *Will auch*
Als erstes Bau ich mir damit nen neuen PC, dann eine Atombombe und dann werde ich die Welt beherrschen 
Sowas hat echt Potential...
(An mein ferngesteuertes Flugzeug denk bei dem das Fahrwerk nicht mehr richtig gehalten hat... das war die sanfteste Landung, die ging, und trotzdem hat sich ein Teil vom Flügel verabschiedet -.-)


----------



## exa (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: RepRap - 3D Drucker für den Heimgebrauch*

die ergebnisse sehen nicht wirklich exakt aus, spielerei, mehr nicht...


----------



## hansi152 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: RepRap - 3D Drucker für den Heimgebrauch*



exa schrieb:


> die ergebnisse sehen nicht wirklich exakt aus, spielerei, mehr nicht...


hast du bei 400$ was anderes erwartet?


----------



## point (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: RepRap - 3D Drucker für den Heimgebrauch*

wahrscheinlich dachte er , das er für400$ einen Replikator bekommt!! *rofl*

aber nicht schlecht , diese Drucker sind zB für Prototypen gedacht , bevor man teuer etwas Herstellt, kann man so am 1:1 Modell testen  ob das funktioniert !

Teilweise ist das bestimmt auch für einige User interessant , Modell bauer oder was weiß ich , diese arbeit auch schon mit CAD Programmen usw


----------



## exa (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: RepRap - 3D Drucker für den Heimgebrauch*



hansi152 schrieb:


> hast du bei 400$ was anderes erwartet?



nein, bei sowas erwarte ich digitalität: entweder ich mach nen replikator oder ich mach keinen, sowas für die heimbastelstube is total unsinnig, denn wenn du sowas baust willst du es auch benutzen können, hast du 400$ um einfach mal was zu bauen was ungefähr etwas "nachschmelzen" kann, das aber nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen ist?

Also: entweder richtig oder gar nicht....

Modellbauer oder so verlassen sich auf ihre 3d progs am pc, sowas brauchen die nicht, und sowieso imn buissness bereich is sowas nicht einsetzbar, viel zu ungenau... im buissnessbereich is für sowas geld da wenn mans braucht...


----------

